# My Ollie might get a sister...



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

This makes me smile when I think about it, so I thought I'd share. I saw my sis last week, family dinner and at the very end, she mentioned a family at her church travels a lot and needs to rehome their 3 y.o. chug, Starbucks. She isn't fixed. outdoor dog, 12-15 lbs.



When I saw her pic I was instantly in love. They call her Star for short, and I'll keep the name if I get her. The wife told my sis that there was a woman at church she was talking about it, but not sure how serious she is, and would get back to my sis.

If I do get her, she won't be an outdoor dog anymore! and she will be a certified therapy dog. What a face, huh.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Awwww! Good luck. What a sweet face.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

She's cute as can be. I hope it all works out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Jacqueline! She's ADORABLE! And I BET Ollie would love a playmate closer to his own size. I also KNow you wouldn't keep the poor thing as an "outdoor dog". (I don't think any dog should be an "outdoor dog" but certainly not a little one like this!

BTW! WHAT, Pray tell, is a "Chug"? That's one I haven't come across!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

CUTE! Hope you get to bring Star home!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Chug = Pug + Chihuahua

But if you google pics, you'll see, Star looks more pug like.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I can see how you fell in love. She looks so sweet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> Chug = Pug + Chihuahua
> 
> But if you google pics, you'll see, Star looks more pug like.


Ahhh. that makes designer-dog sense. . She sure is a cutie, though! She actually looks like a lot of the Puggles I've seen. (They are very popular around here)


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Can't believe that cute little girl is an outdoor dog. i hope you get her.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Starbuck is cute as can be! Sure hope it all work out!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Last nite I compared a full pug pic with Star... she actually has a nose, and not all the wrinkles that a pug does, esp on the forehead. and her ears are folded, different than a full pug.

To me she is super cute. I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Star is awfully cute with those big dark eyes! Hope we get to see more pictures. Good Luck!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Update: the other person from church fell through. So I will meet and probably steal her some time this weekend.

So they say Star is a rescue, and they did not fix her because they thought they might breed her. I guess it's not a major rescue, because I don't know of any rescues that place dogs intact. She gets excited when visitors come over. And not house trained. Nothing I haven't dealt with before.

cross your fingers.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Releasing agents are required in at least 32 states to provide for the sterialization of all dogs or cats they transfer or adopt out. Sounds like Star may not be a legitimate rescue.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be looking forward to pictures of your little Star! 🌟


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

All fingers and toes crossed! Will be checking for news!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> Last nite I compared a full pug pic with Star... she actually has a nose, and not all the wrinkles that a pug does, esp on the forehead. and her ears are folded, different than a full pug.
> 
> To me she is super cute. I am crossing my fingers.


I think she's cuter than a purebred pug, though I've never been big on squashed faces and buggy eyes. 

It's horrific, however, to think that anyone calling themselves a rescue would conside breeding a mixed breed! I know you can handle anything she needs, though. You're an old hand with rescues!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Some folks throw the 'rescue' word around loosely. For instance if a dog gets rehomed, the new owner may call the dog a rescue....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sprorchid said:


> Some folks throw the 'rescue' word around loosely. For instance if a dog gets rehomed, the new owner may call the dog a rescue....


Yup.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, met and now have Star. She is, ahem, a little wild. The story is their older daughter had a classmate, whose grandma was gonna dump Star at age 1, in the park. So this family took her in.

I now can see why, the first family just was gonna set her loose (sorta). She is:

1) not house trained (went poop 2x already in the house, marked (leg lifted!) 2x, and peed 1x in the house already (first hour btw).

2) not fixed

3) pretty bad resource guarding. like big growl. I put my motorcycle gloves on, and tried trade her another high value treat, she growled pretty loud. I didn't to take it away from her, but I was surprised, she would pick up the treat and move away, with a big growl.

4) only knows sit, when she feels like it. Super needy, well, she has lots of company now! definitely prefers ppl to dogs.

5) Stubborn. but that's a breed trait for both the pug and the chihuahua.

6) Wild aka no boundaries, jumps up, wants to walk on my bed pillows, and so on.

she is athletic, jumps super high and is clearly smart and cuddly at times.

She isn't micro chipped either. No collar. I know, I know.

My work is cut out for me.



cute butt


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, Jacqueline! You've got your work cut out for you!!! Also, did you compare your photo to the first one you posted? This doesn't even look like the same dog! Whatever is going on, I know that you are the best chance this little monkey has, but it sounds to me like someone was playing on your good heartedness.

Hope she settles in pretty quickly, and doesn't give Ollie and the others (and you too!!!) a run for their money!!!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

OMGoodness! Good thing she is cute! 
Let us know how the next few days go... bless your heart for taking on such a challenge in Star!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I think the first pic is her puppy pic from 12 weeks old. she is tall (haven't measured) and has an actual nose, unlike a pug. She is still cute to me, and clearly has pug markings, but only has a single pig tail curl, not 2, which is AKC for a full bred pug.

she is pretty alert as well. being three, she is hi energy, a little scared of Oz, and he is dying to play with her. When she gets used to him they will tire each other out.

I will start socializing her asap, to ppl and other dogs. She is calm right now, watching the force awakens with me sitting very nicely.

It's in the hi 30's over night, so the family was crating her inside the last couple of weeks. Oh, she has a great snort!

I love her coloring and short, sleek coat. look at those big brown eyes...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Love that little face! 😊 Star is adorable! Guess your going to be busy for awhile! Lucky girl to have found you and her forever home. Hopefully things will improve quickly now that she has someone that cares and loves her.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

So she's been dumped a couple times, has had no training, was living outside, and probably had no sense of security or maybe even steady food source before you. You have your work cut out for you, but you'll be fine. Kudos for taking her in.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She's definitely not a purebred Pug, and she does have a Chihuahua-ish face. She's adorable, and it's great to hear that she"s already starting to settle in!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oh my! She is still such a cutie and it's great of you to step up for her. I know you will be crazy busy, but I hope you will update us on her progress when you have time. Looking forward to following this adventure!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, she went outside to pee first thing this morning. pooped twice in the house (once in my room), and tried to hump Ollie (they were on my bed). oh, and marked my bath mat in my bathroom.

She is definitely alpha. Heard but never seen a female raise her leg to mark, can't say that anymore...Good thing she is a little scared of Oz. He is in love with her, probably cuz she is intact.

She slept fine with me on my bed, she kept wanting to lick my face, as if to clean me. And she wanted to sleep near my head, didn't let her.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my. Good luck! I love pugs and always wanted one. Never have had one though. At this stage in my life they are too heavy and also shed too much! All my female dogs have lifted their legs to mark much like males. Not every time though.
This little dog is lucky to have found someone with some experience. Sounds like a handful!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, no pee or poop in the house the last two days, maybe she actually understands, oh, this is where I live now....

My sister, the one who goes to church with the family that couldn't take care of her anymore, she asked me what is Star like... I said the energizer bunny on crack and meth. Makes my Ollie look comatose.

She is sweet. She learned sit, but didn't want to lay down or touch. I saw that she some times had 1 paw half way in the air when sitting, so we are working on shake now. She is still scared of Oz, but he is dying to play with her, she is like WTF? get off of me. He is nothing but sweet to her. She has taken some of the toys and put them in her crate. I separate them when I feed them, Ollie eats slow, and Oz will bump any dog off their food if he is allowed to (sneaks behind my back). Star doesn't understand you can't hawk in on another dog's food, so it's safer for everyone if they are fed separately.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My guys all get separated to eat too. There would be no fighting, but Kodi would bolt his as fast as possible, then push each of the girls off their food and eat that too.  He CERTAINLY doesn't have a "dainty" Havanese appetite! :laugh:


----------



## havhappy63 (Oct 24, 2014)

Star is adorable. Our Marty is our first puppy...our other dogs have always been rescued, including two "mutant" (because they were so off breed standard) pugs. One of them was kept in a basement and was almost put to sleep for "barking too much" but was saved by the daughter of the nasty woman who kept her in a basement. That pug, Lucy, was nine and blind from neglect when we got her. But boy, did she give us a run for our money the next five years of her life! Larger than life, she was. And so alpha... we had three rescues at one time, and they come with their issues for sure. But they love you all the more, I believe. And they do eventually "settle in." I know Star will have a great life with you, Jaqueline!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

^ you must describe these mutant pugs for me!

So last night, it was cold, so I closed the sliding glass door to the backyard, and Star promptly pooped in front of her  crate. About 15 minutes after I cleaned it up. She took the octopus toy (her size) which she had stashed in her crate, she took it out and brought it to me, and drop it right in front of me, cuz she wanted to play. It just melted my heart. I started to play tug of war with her, and Oz dove in, and Star let go...

She is the ultimate velcro dog. literally follows my every step if I let her. So much so, when she is some where I don't want her to be, I just take a couple of steps, with her right behind, and then I close the baby gate. She still hasn't figure that out yet.

Yesterday, I need to go out, and before I opened the front door, Star was right up on me. my two boys were near by, but not trying to leave with me. I asked her to sit, and she played dumb. I then looked at both my boys, and they promptly sat, made me laugh, I asked Star again, but she refused to sit. stubborn!

She does submissive pee, so I need to be careful, not too firm when I correct her, and she has learned sit and shake. She still doesn't want to lay down or touch. so I will work on 'stay', for time and short distance.

Ollie is more cuddly now and wants my attention a little more.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

She played with Oz today! A riveting game of chase. a motocycle buddy was over. I make homemade wonton (my parents are from southern china), it's my friend's favorite thing to eat, so she came over for a stash, and to have some fresh, and she wanted to meet Star, my friend likes pugs.

Wow, Star is fast! Oz didn't stand a chance. after she turns a corner, she has two body lengths on him, his body lengths. Hopefully now that she knows she can out run him, she will play more chase with him.

She did try to hump Ollie a few times, during play as well. Ollie didn't let her...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the updates. Sounds like progress!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wonderful that she is starting to fit in. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear that the furkids seem to be getting along well. 🐶


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

last nite:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Star made a short track out of the living room... raining a lot and she doesn't like to go out in the rain:


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Star looks so happy playing with new family. It's great that they get along so well together. My two don't like rain either. Hubby driving the furkids around to get them out of the house.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I think she knows now she is MUCH faster than either of the boyz. I think it's hysterical. a co worker has a super fast little doggy a rescue, she looks like a whippet and chihuahua, hoping they will become fast friends, literally and figuratively.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the videos. She sure looks like she's having the time of her life.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Wanted to give an update on Starbee (my nickname for her). She is paper trained now, and actually house broken. No more marking indoors. She knows basic commands (down, sit, leave it, shake, and stay - for 5 seconds).

working on her walking on loose leash, but she still pulls like a freight train and doesn't sniff or pee. She is walking in a straight line now...


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I have wondered about her often! Happy to hear she is progressing in the right direction.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that she is coming along so nicely! What does Ollie think of her?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear Starbee is doing great! Love her nickname!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ollie puts up with her. She's the spazzy little sister. They play together a couple of times a day, all three at the same time.

She snatches their food, I've gotten better about securing them all when I give them treats, but she still tries. The boyz look for her before they eat their treats, and I have heard a very quiet growl from both boys (different times) because she was trying to hawk in on their treats.

Ollie doesn't like her on my bed, and if she is too fussy/fidgety he will growl at her, but she doesn't understand, how much of a spaz she is.

If I let her, she'd sleep with me, up against me every night. She boxes me out, so it's not fun for me. Plus she has to get everything just right before she settles in.

Oz definitely likes her much more than Ollie. He doesn't know his size, so he often body checks her, unintentionally when they play. She gets out of the way, lol. She is much calmer now that she has a real family and is indoors. She acts like a rescue that lived on the streets, even though she was a backyard dog, and had 2 previous families. She is always eating any random kibble or crumbs left behind by the boys. 

She always makes me smile, because she literally wants to play ALL the time. She will bring me a toy, the minute she sees me, and if I let her, she would sit at my feet while I pee.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok, so I jinxed her, by posting here that she doesn't mark anymore, cuz she does now.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the updates. Inspiring thread! (Sorry about your jinx.)


----------

